# Show me your double garage workshops!



## LancsRick (12 Mar 2018)

Shamelessly researching ideas to steal from the entire at the moment. My double garage workshop is well underway, a single skin double that I'm decking out with insulation etc throughout, and I'm keen to see what layouts people have found optimal for typical kit - table saw, ras, router table, planer, workbench, pillar drill, sharpening area, dust extractor etc etc.

Thanks!


----------



## stuartpaul (12 Mar 2018)

I think as always it depends what you have and how you use it (cue 'Oh Matron' comment). Think about what you do and the workflow you need to try and avoid frustration.

Mine is a double and as I have a large table saw that was the prime bit of kit I wanted to place where I could make maximum use without having to move due to take off table etc. I just about managed to put it where an 8 x 4 sheet could be cut but it's gonna be very tight if I ever do!

Everything else (and I mean everything!) is on wheels so I can move stuff as needed. One of my best buys was some of Axminster's bench wheels, - my bench has a decent sized footprint and the ability to move it just a few inches sometimes to allow easier use of the thicknesser is a godsend as well as being able to work on both sides if necessary.

I think one of the unwritten workshop rules is no matter how big they are you expand to fill it! This is the biggest workshop I've ever had and it still isn't big enough sometimes.

I had a good play with sketchup which was useful in determining what went where and how much space I had for storage.


----------



## LancsRick (12 Mar 2018)

Thanks for the lengthy reply! I don't suppose you have any pictures do you? I'm thinking in the same way as you just not sure how to balance some of the pros and cons.


----------



## stuartpaul (12 Mar 2018)

No pictures I'm afraid, - anyhow I'm too embarrassed by the current state of the place! I also can't find my sketchup drawings.

It's basically a big square about 5 x 5 metres with the table saw/take off/assembly table down one side. The space in front of the saw doubles as a place to park the bandsaw. The back wall is taken up with two lots of storage, half is floor to ceiling shelves using home delivery crates 'liberated' from a supermarket delivery service and the other half is kitchen worktop height. Shelves underneath together with tumble drier and freezer and sharpening station, morticer and pillar drill above (plus a load of other carp I really, really must deal with!).

Then it's router table (quite big and also doubles as carp dumping area), thicknesser and extractor, surface planner and mitre saw all on wheels so they be moved to suit what I'm doing. I also have a drum sander (also on wheels) which spends most of its time getting in the way and being sworn at.

The bench is in the middle of the other side with space all round and wall storage for clamps and hand tools.

I have two single up and over doors and when I insulated I made two set of 'demountable' insulated covers that can be fairly easily removed if/when necessary. They sort of work and in any case make it much warmer than your standard tin garage door.

Lots of sockets all surface mounted and mostly where they're needed. I also have one of those power cubes hanging from the ceiling which helps as well.

Timber storage is mostly in a shed with just bits and pieces lying around getting in the way.

I don't think I could do much more to increase the flexibility, - wheels are the answer and as I said previously putting a set of these https://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-w ... ors-507151 on the bench means I can create a lot of free space if I need (and all the carp wasn't in the way!!).


----------



## LancsRick (12 Mar 2018)

Great thanks for all that! I think getting my tablesaw near a wall will be key, just trying to figure out the best way without limiting myself in its use. I love castors too but don't have the fold up ones, can see those being an excellent option.


----------



## Keith 66 (12 Mar 2018)

A double garage is small, even though mine has been extended rearwards by 5ft.
Between the two front doors stands a startrite bandsaw, along the left wall is a union graduate wood lathe, then a versatool storage cupboard with lathe bits in it. Next to that is my Harriso 140 metal lathe. Bench right across the back wall with cubby hole racking to the roof. Right hand side, Arc, mig & tig welders, arboga mill/drill, brazing hearth/forge, air compressor. Dont think i can cram much more in! There might seem to be a lot of metal work gear but in reality most of my work is wood oriented, just dont like having to outsource anything.


----------

